# PLS HELP!!! Fan-Speed changes without starting ATITool!



## Joerg (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi,

i installed ATI-Tool (newest 0.24).
I tried out some Fan-Speed.

I remember when i start the program the first time, the default speed was set to 42%.
Now, when i press the default-button in ATITool, it goes to 31%.

I restarted the PC and what is happend? WITHOUT starting ATITool, the Fan-Speed will be changed to the values set in ATITool!
I dont have ATITool in my start-up-folder!

Please help! I dont what ATITool controll my fan-speed. I want the defaults of my graficcard!
What can i do?

Thanks for helping!
Joerg


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 25, 2005)

Did you remember to uncheck override fan speeds?
If thats not the case uninstalling(ATI Tool) it should reset it to its default values


----------



## Joerg (Jul 25, 2005)

INSTG8R said:
			
		

> Did you remember to uncheck override fan speeds?
> If thats not the case uninstalling(ATI Tool) it should reset it to its default values


Oh yes! You are right! Thanks a lot! I think i am blind...  

One more question please:
If i change some values in the ATI-Tool and reboot my PC. Will this values take affect after the reboot WITHOUT starting ATI-Tool? Or is that only with the Fan-Speed?

Thanks a lot for helping!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2005)

atitool's driver handles the fan speed changes, thats why the speed changes without atitool loading.

only the fan speed will change without atitool


----------



## Joerg (Jul 25, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> atitool's driver handles the fan speed changes, thats why the speed changes without atitool loading.
> 
> only the fan speed will change without atitool



To be sure:
1. ATITool will not change any default Card-Values (after a reboot) without starting ATITool. Is the right?

2. When i uncheck "Overrides Fan-Speed", the Fan will be running at the Card-Default-Values (after a reboot). Is that right?

Thanks for helping!
Joerg


----------



## Joerg (Jul 26, 2005)

Joerg said:
			
		

> To be sure:
> 1. ATITool will not change any default Card-Values (after a reboot) without starting ATITool. Is the right?
> 
> 2. When i uncheck "Overrides Fan-Speed", the Fan will be running at the Card-Default-Values (after a reboot). Is that right?
> ...



Can anybody answer my questions pls. My english is not so good and i want to be sure that i am right.

Thanks!


----------



## gR3iF (Jul 26, 2005)

to be honest:
when you change the speeds in ati tool and then you cklick apply then fan speeds will change even if you dont have ati tool running

to your second its right


----------

